# I want to learn [Your language]



## kusurija

Hi,all!
I wander how do You say "I want learn (up) [Your language]" in Your respective languages.

In English:
I want learn English.

In Czech:
Chci se naučit česky.

In Lithuanian:
Noriu išmokti lietuviškai.


----------



## irene.acler

The correct form is "I want *to* learn English", isn't it?

In *Italian*: voglio imparare l'italiano.

In *Spanish*: quiero aprender español.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
Quero aprender português.


----------



## kusurija

Thank You for answers!

In Japanese:
日本語を習いたい。[nihongo/nippongo 'o naraitai]
As I'm not native Japanese, confirmation needed!


----------



## vindy

French: je voudrais apprendre le français
Chinese：我想学中文。(wo xiang xue zhong wen)


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian: *Szeretnék magyarul tanulni.*


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

In *Dutch*:
Ik wil Nederlands leren.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## bb3ca201

Scottish Gaelic:

Tha mi ag iarraidh Gàidhlig ionnsachadh.  (You could also replace "ag iarraidh" with "airson"; it means the same thing)

Raibeart


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian*: Я хочу выучить русский язык.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Chechen*: Суна нохчий(н) мотт lамо лаьa... (Soon noxchi~n muott Iamuo la:э)
*Lak:* Ттун лакку маз лахьхьин ччай бур.


----------



## MathiasSWE

*Swedish:* Jag vill lära mig Svenska


----------



## ajo fresco

irene.acler said:


> The correct form is "I want *to* learn English", isn't it?



Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Tatar:* Minem tatarca soylýshergý orýnýsem kilý.


----------



## elroy

Arabic (standard): أريد أن أتعلم العربية (_uriidu an ata`allama 'l-`arabiyya_)
Arabic (colloquial Palestinian): بدي أتعلم عربي  (_biddi at`allam `arabi_)

Hebrew: אני רוצה ללמוד עברית (_ani rotse/rotsa lilmod 'ivrit_)


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

(male speaker) मैं हिन्दी सीखना चाहता हूँ _(maiN hindii siikhnaa chaahtaa hooN)_
(female speaker) मैं हिन्दी सीखना चाहती हूँ _(main hindii siikhnaa chaahtii hooN)_

*Urdu:*

(male speaker) *ميں اردو سيكهنا چاہتا ہوں* _(maiN urdu siikhnaa chaahtaa hooN)_
(female speaker) *ميں اردو سيكهنا چاہتى ہوں* _(main urdu siikhnaa chaahtii hooN)_

*Gujarati:*

મને ગુજરાતી સીખવું છે _(mane gujaraatii siikhvu Che)_


----------



## kusurija

irene.acler said:


> The correct form is "I want *to* learn English", isn't it?
> ...
> ...


Yes, excuse me for poor English and mistakes .


----------



## wbhindyou

Vietnamese: "Toi muon hoc tieng Viet" (_I want study sound Viet_)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Mari:* Мый марла ойлаш тунемнем.


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*
Haluan oppia suomea.
Haluan oppia suomen kieltä. (= Finnish language)


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:

_Mi volas lerni Esperanton._


----------



## Demurral

Deutsch: Ich will Deutsch lernen.

Catalan: Jo vull estudiar català.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Haitian Kreyol: Mwen vle aprenn Kreyol.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Moldovan:* Вряу сэ инвец сэ ворбэск молдовенешть.


----------



## elanora

Afrikaans: Ek wil Afrikaans leer.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Abkhaz:* Апсшоа исцар истахыуп


----------



## Natabka

Ukrainian:

Я хочу вивчити твою/Вашу мову. 

(Ya hochu vyvchyty tvoyu/Vashu <corresponds to tú/Usted in Spanish> movu.)


----------



## valo__fan

Turkish:
Türkçe öğrenmek istiyorum.


----------



## kusurija

Natabka said:


> Ukrainian:
> 
> Я хочу вивчити твою/Вашу мову.
> 
> (Ya hochu vyvchyty tvoyu/Vashu <corresponds to tú/Usted in Spanish> movu.)


Maybe "Я хочу вивчити Украиски"? In squared brackets [Your language] please insert name of Your language (in right case), not translation of these words "(Your language)". Thank You.
Thank You all for replies. It is great!
It's a pity, but in Russian, Abkhaz and Moldovan doesn't show letters properly. Maybe site administrators can help with this problem? Thank You.


----------



## Natabka

kusurija said:


> Maybe "Я хочу вивчити Украиски"? In squared brackets [Your language] please insert name of Your language (in right case), not translation of these words "(Your language)". Thank You.



Oh, sorry ) I overlooked it. It'll be: 

"Я хочу вивчити укра*ї*нс*ь*к*у*" (mind that in Ukrainian we don't capitalize the words for the names of languages)

You're welcome!


----------



## dana Haleana

In Filipino:
Gusto kong mag-aral ng Filipino (_official language)_ or Gusto kong matuto ng Filipino. 
Gusto kong matutong magtagalog or Gusto kong mag-aral ng tagalog. (_comprise about 95% of the Filipino language and is more known of_).


----------



## kusurija

Natabka said:


> Oh, sorry ) I overlooked it. It'll be:
> 
> "Я хочу вивчити укра*ї*нс*ь*к*у*" (mind that in Ukrainian we don't capitalize the words for the names of languages)
> 
> You're welcome!


Thank You very much for answer!


----------



## valdo

*In Latvian*:

Es gribu/vēlētos iemācīties latviešu valodu


----------



## kusurija

Setwale_Charm said:


> *Tatar:* Minem tatarca soylýshergý orýnýsem kilý.


What about "Min Tatarça söyläşergä öyränergä telim"?


----------



## Corsicum

*Corsican *: Vogliu amparà u corsu


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Adyghe:* _Сэ адыгэбзэкIэ сыпсэлъэфу зезгъэсэнущ._


----------



## Orreaga

*Catalan*:  Vull aprendre català.
*Basque*:  Euskara ikasi nahi dut.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Svan:* _ÜØ ÜÐÚãç ÖÞåâãÒÕàØ_


----------



## infinite sadness

*Siciliano: *Mi vogghiu amparari u sicilianu.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

«Θέλω να μάθω ελληνικά»
/'θelo na 'maθo elini'ka/
lit. "I want to learn Greek"


----------



## mataripis

Old Tagalog; _Ibig kong matuto ng Wika Nyo./ Ibig kong maging bihasa sa Wika Nyo.  * De pa Dumaget: Boot ko matenggesan on Sorot ni Kamu._


----------



## AutumnOwl

MathiasSWE said:


> *Swedish:* Jag vill lära mig Svenska


A note: Jag vill lära mig *s*venska.


----------



## Alxmrphi

*Icelandic*: _Ég vil læra íslensku_.


----------



## kloie

persian= Man mikham farsi yad begiram
croatian= ja hocu/zelim nauciti hrvatski


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Galego*:
_Quero aprender/deprender galego_.


----------

